# adoption in northern ireland



## roxy121 (Mar 19, 2010)

hey folks


just looking to know if anyone is going or seeking adoption in northern ireland


looking to know how it works and how u are getting on?


xx


----------



## ritchiem (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi roxy 121


I am currently going down the adoption route as are some of the others on this thread. There is also a thread for those adopting in NI on the adoption site.

It's a very slow process. We completed our prep course at the start of June. Now waiting to be assessed. Prep course was very good.

I wish you all the best.

Mags x


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Roxy

Which trust are you in??

We enquiried last August, started prep course Nov and still waiting to start home assessment.

Jillyhen.


----------



## roxy121 (Mar 19, 2010)

thanks girls   


i am northern board jillyhen 


i dont have a clue where to start and dont know whats ahead of us but i know one sure thing im not giving up my dream without a fight so i must keep going on ...


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Roxy

Im with the Northern trust also.

Have you got speaking to a social worker yet?

Jillyhen


----------



## roxy121 (Mar 19, 2010)

hi jillyhen 


just got a voicemail from the social worker to call her 2mrw, very muffled message but i think it was a social worker.


eekk!!


----------



## Magoogle (Oct 23, 2007)

Hi Ladies

We have finally been placed with a little boy who was 12 months when he came to live with us.  We are still in the process of sorting out all the legal stuff and hopefully the adoption will go through next year.  It took us two years but has def been worth it   Good luck xx


----------



## ritchiem (Jun 27, 2011)

That's brilliant Magoogle. I'm sure that you and your DH are over the moon.

Well worth the 2 years waiting I'm sure

We have been in the process since July last year and waiting to get notice of starting assessments.

Can I ask how you found the assessment period?

Thanks

Hi Roxy and Jillyhen 

Mags


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Aw girls

Im getting fed up, rang the social worker again still no sign of our home study starting yet, we are 2nd on the list. Another girl was told it could be after xmas for her so not sure if thats for fostering or adoption.

Jillyhen


----------



## Magoogle (Oct 23, 2007)

Hi Ritchiem

We were really lucky and had a lovely sw and the assessment period was grand, we hade visits every week for six months.  The long wait was on medicals.  They do check everything (even if your car is taxed)  But I didn't find it that bad, think because I got on so well with sw.

Hope that helps 

Jillyhen, hope fully things will move along soon...it took us a year before the home study started but if you push visits to once a week, you can have it all completed within 6 months.

Good luck xx


----------

